# Installed Replacement 211 Same Problem Exists



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Over the weekend I installed a replacement 211 from DISH. It has the same problem as the previous unit. Only a few of the HDTV channels will come in. I have the Platinum package, so I should get all of them. I have several questions:

1. Does the HDMI problem reported by others affect all HDTV channels or just some of them?

2. If I try to connect the 211 to my DLP TV via component (YPbPr) will I get an HD signal?

3. Does the 622 have the same problems?

I have had my dishes checked for alignment. The "check switch" test shows good reception on all 4 satellites. I do get an excellent signal on TNTHD.

Does anyone know if DISH is working on this, or are we just sool?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

Don M said:


> Over the weekend I installed a replacement 211 from DISH. It has the same problem as the previous unit. Only a few of the HDTV channels will come in. I have the Platinum package, so I should get all of them. I have several questions:
> 
> 1. Does the HDMI problem reported by others affect all HDTV channels or just some of them?
> 
> ...


I wish I knew how to fix your problems.I got my first 211 in February and went thru 4 of them until I got my 811 back. I was considering going back to the 211 but I see the bugs are still there. Its a shame after almost 6 mos they still can't get it right.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

So weird... I am sorry you are having problems like this. All I can say is I have had a 211 for 6 months... in the early days I did get two instances of no video with audio but have not seen that for 3 months at least. I have had no problem like you mention but I have never used the HDMI output, I only use component. So....

If you hook up your component video outputs you will get an HD picture and can at least confirm or eliminate HDMI as being part of your problem.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

bhenge said:


> So weird... I am sorry you are having problems like this. All I can say is I have had a 211 for 6 months... in the early days I did get two instances of no video with audio but have not seen that for 3 months at least. I have had no problem like you mention but I have never used the HDMI output, I only use component. So....
> 
> If you hook up your component video outputs you will get an HD picture and can at least confirm or eliminate HDMI as being part of your problem.


I talked to DISH Wed and hooked up the component cables. The same problem is there. I honestly feel the problem is with Satellite 129. One customer servce rep suggested I move to 61.5 (hope that's right), but when she checked with the supervisor, she was told I could not be authorized to receive both 148 and 61.5. I need 148 for my locals. I plan to talk to my installer about getting a 500 dish and dedicating it to 129. I may have to pay for the dish and the install myself, but if it works it will be worth it. BTW, my installer said he has put in 4 211s since mine, and that they all were having problems. DISH did tell me that they are aware of a software problem with the HDMI on all their HD receivers. They are working on a fix, but have no idea when it will be available.

Thanks for responding to my questions.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Henry63 said:


> I wish I knew how to fix your problems.I got my first 211 in February and went thru 4 of them until I got my 811 back. I was considering going back to the 211 but I see the bugs are still there. Its a shame after almost 6 mos they still can't get it right.


Thanks for responding.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm on my 3rd VIP211 and still the HDMI does not work at all. I have ever replaced my TV to see if that was the problem. Same results. No audio.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Don M said:


> I honestly feel the problem is with Satelitte 129. One customer servce rep suggested I move to 61.5 (hope that's right), but when she checked with the supervisor, she was told I could not be authorized to receive both 148 and 61.5.


Then what was the point of Dish updating all the receivers' software to more elegantly handle that very situation?


> I need 148 for my [SD] locals.


I don't think you have HD locals available so getting part of DishHD from 61.5 instead of 129 shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> I don't think you have HD locals available so getting part of DishHD from 61.5 instead of 129 shouldn't be a problem.


Yes, but my dear wife insists that we keep the SD locals. We have trouble receiving them with an ota antenna.:lol:


----------



## jammyB (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not the only one having problems!
Just got my 211 installed yesterday, HD Gold package. I was on the legacy HD package and the only reason I upgraded was to get the RAVE channel.
Guess what?
The one channel that I'm having problems with is RAVE!
Sounds like the same problems everyone else is having, ie; no sound, or problems locking in the signal causing pixelation, breakup, etc...
I had a problem during the install and the tech thought it was the LNBF for the 129 so he replaced it. Of course it worked until about 5 min after he left.

After reading everyone's posts that it looks like I'll be sending my reciever back.
Oh joy!


----------



## grainger1 (Mar 9, 2006)

jammyB said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one having problems!
> Just got my 211 installed yesterday, HD Gold package. I was on the legacy HD package and the only reason I upgraded was to get the RAVE channel.
> Guess what?
> The one channel that I'm having problems with is RAVE!
> ...


Same exact problem but with a twist, the Dish guy I talked to last night said that there are "No known issues" with the 211 but seemed to think it might be a "grounding" problem. Said they would send a tech out and waive the service fee. At this point I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

grainger1 said:


> Same exact problem but with a twist, the Dish guy I talked to last night said that there are "No known issues" with the 211 but seemed to think it might be a "grounding" problem. Said they would send a tech out and waive the service fee. At this point I'm willing to try anything.


Talk to another dish tech it is software I have had 4 211 and my problem is not the HDMI it is the out of synch (stink) audio. It's software and everyone has complained abut the 211 and the dish techs know it but not all will say it. I wish we beta testers got paid for our services.:hurah:


----------

